

Ask HN: Are you moving your blog off of Posterous? - shadesandcolour

While Posterous is not close to shutting down yet, there's no real guarantee that it will be around for an extended period of time since its acquisition. Are you planning to move to a different service or have you done so already?
======
boolean
I did. Posterous was perfect in the beginning, then it got slow, cluttered and
complicated. I switched back to good old Wordpress.

